# Tube & Band Sizes



## Hrawk

*File Name*: Tube & Band Sizes

*File Submitter*: Hrawk

*File Submitted*: 25 Apr 2013

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

By request I have updated my previous chart to include band thickness as well as providing it in PDF format for those who wish to print a hard copy for reference. I have also made the writing much bigger as anyone who was familiar with the previous version would understand that you needed a magnifying glass to read it 

A simple piece of reference material to help get your head around what all those numbers mean on Chinese tubes and to visually represent the difference in size and thickness of some commonly used slingshot rubbers.

If you have any other rubbers which you would like to see included on this chart and can provide accurate measurements, please send me a PM and I will update with those additions.

** Remember to click the download link for the high resolution PDF

Click here to download this file


----------



## lightgeoduck

I am not at a printer now, but it would be cool if it prints out as actual size, is I can hold the end of my tube on top of it... You know, when I mix up my small tubes..

Does it print out that way?

Either way that's cool to have any kind of printable reference

Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

Not to scale.

If you like I can make one to scale, but I hope you have at least a 1200dpi printer and a magnifying glass . . . .

If you really want to check tube sizes easy, go and buy a 2.0mm, 1.8mm, 1.7mm (or whatever sizes you want to check) drill bit to use as plug gauges as well as a decent hole gauge. You can get them from 0.5 to 20mm in .1mm increments.


----------



## e~shot

Just downloaded, thanks for the add


----------



## lightgeoduck

Hrawk said:


> Not to scale.
> 
> If you like I can make one to scale, but I hope you have at least a 1200dpi printer and a magnifying glass . . . .
> 
> If you really want to check tube sizes easy, go and buy a 2.0mm, 1.8mm, 1.7mm (or whatever sizes you want to check) drill bit to use as plug gauges as well as a decent hole gauge. You can get them from 0.5 to 20mm in .1mm increments.


That's what I do now .. I was just generally speaking . You are right, I imagine the print would be quite small...

It was just a knee jerk reply 

This is a good download to have

Thanks


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Nice update


----------



## treefork

Thanks for that!


----------



## Dr J

Thanks for that useful information! Do you have any info on medical tubing?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Becoming more and more latex free due to allergies, I hear.


----------



## JUSTJOB

Thanks for the info! Very helpful!


----------



## Dead Bunny

Always good to have


----------



## Ubamajuba

I allways comes back to this to chk what tube is smaller or bigger. Easy to think bigger numbers is bigger tubing. Love it!

/uba


----------

